# Turbo vs. bolt ons for performs vs life of engine 230i



## Tuck Tuck (Oct 25, 2020)

So I have decided to keep my 230i but I want to get more performance out of it. I’ve found the Big Turbo ($2500) which boosts the the car to around 400 whp. I concerned that it’s going to destroy the life of my engine. The bolt on packages ($1500) seem to add about 50-70 hp but seems safer on the engine. I am looking for any advice or recommendations. Thanks!


----------

